# For my mental  health sake



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

I am going to take a break from the politics and serious discussions and maybe the current issues and hot topics, too.  Some people seem like they are grilling me and others seem like they are getting mad with me and then I read a lot of the posts where the people posting are putting each other down and I feel like protecting some of them sometimes.  So, I get stressed out and I really don't need it.  I think I'll go listen to some Eric Clapton.  I just got his new cd in the mail.  Later.hwell:


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I am going to take a break from the politics and serious discussions and maybe the current issues and hot topics, too.  Some people seem like they are grilling me and others seem like they are getting mad with me and then I read a lot of the posts where the people posting are putting each other down and I feel like protecting some of them sometimes.  So, I get stressed out and I really don't need it.  I think I'll go listen to some Eric Clapton.  I just got his new cd in the mail.  Later.hwell:




Take  ALL posts with a grain of salt & relax.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Lon said:


> Take  ALL posts with a grain of salt & relax.


I need a box of salt at this point. lol.  Thanks Lon.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 13, 2016)

Do you want me to send you the salt?  I looked at the Trump topics tonight and decided I did not want to engage in it either.  Me getting my tail in a knot does no good whatsoever, and it's hard on my tail.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Do you want me to send you the salt?  I looked at the Trump topics tonight and decided I did not want to engage in it either.  Me getting my tail in a knot does no good whatsoever, and it's hard on my tail.


Thanks for the offer.  I have a little bit of wine to chill out a little tonight.  My tail needs deknotting and I think the wine will do that.  Thanks Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 13, 2016)

Take a sip for me.  It'll help a raw tail.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's some for you Phoenix:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 13, 2016)

Ruthanne, Thank you for taking me by the hand and past all the minefields...here pass that bottle, I might find a bong too...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's one for you too Fur:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Now where is that bong?  LOL


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 13, 2016)

You know a good relaxing tune we'll add to Clapton? Toby Keith...%&*$ his politics a great song...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for that song Fur!  I'm still up and have unwound some.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2016)

Ruthanne,  thanks for the wine.  At least this way I can have it.  If I actually have it, it makes me jittery and messes up my blood sugar.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Ruthanne,  thanks for the wine.  At least this way I can have it.  If I actually have it, it makes me jittery and messes up my blood sugar.


Yes, virtual wine is the best kind!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay kids, some of you were the hippie generation, some of us the classic heavy metal age...sit together and smoke enough n' pass that bottle around...yeah we can figure it all out...send us to the Gaza strip with good sens...and we can get everybody to declare peace mahnnn...%$&*in' ISIS really? A good woman and a couple hits...hey they don't hate on anyone no more...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2016)

Works for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay kids, some of you were the hippie generation, some of us the classic heavy metal age...sit together and smoke enough n' pass that bottle around...yeah we can figure it all out...send us to the Gaza strip with good sens...and we can get everybody to declare peace mahnnn...%$&*in' ISIS really? A good woman and a couple hits...hey they don't hate on anyone no more...


:tranquillity::coolthumb:eace:


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 15, 2016)

And over time there goes the short term memory.  I stopped smoking it when my short term memory took a hike and sometimes I couldn't remember what I was doing minute to minute.  Moderation in all things, unfortunately at times, is necessary.


----------

